# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chúc mừng giáng sinh an lành!

## CNC PRO

Xin chào các bạn!
CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT gửi lời chúc đến các bạn một mùa giáng sinh an lành và hạnh phúc.



Trân trọng!

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, hoitm, MINHAT, mpvmanh, ppgas, sieunhim, skydn, solero, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, TigerHN

----------


## hoitm

cái này ad nên bỏ vào mục khác. nên bỏ vào mục chuyện bên lề

----------


## ppgas

> Xin chào các bạn!
> CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT gửi lời chúc đến các bạn một mùa giáng sinh an lành và hạnh phúc.
> 
> Trân trọng!


Dear ad CNC PRO,
Một năm nữa đã trôi qua, ad đã làm việc âm thầm lặng lẽ mà vô cùng hiệu quả! Giữ cho cái diễn đàn hoà đồng, hữu ích, tích cực, miễn phí  :Smile:  và đầy ý nghĩa. Cncprovn.com đã trở thành homepage của rất nhiều các anh em ở đây! Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

Chúc CNC PRO, các anh em nhatson, namcnc, ckd, solero, ga con, gamo, tuan, thuhanoi... cùng tất cả các anh em một mùa giáng sinh An Lành, Hạnh Phúc!

----------

CKD, Ga con, Nam CNC, solero, thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

> Dear ad CNC PRO,
> Một năm nữa đã trôi qua, ad đã làm việc âm thầm lặng lẽ mà vô cùng hiệu quả! Giữ cho cái diễn đàn hoà đồng, hữu ích, tích cực, miễn phí  và đầy ý nghĩa. Cncprovn.com đã trở thành homepage của rất nhiều các anh em ở đây! Xin chân thành cảm ơn.
> 
> Chúc CNC PRO, các anh em nhatson, namcnc, ckd, solero, ga con, gamo, tuan, thuhanoi... cùng tất cả các anh em một mùa giáng sinh An Lành, Hạnh Phúc!


Á ... , ko có tên em nhá ^^. Mà em vui hôm qua rồi , kekeke

----------


## Nam CNC

Vui hôm qua rồi là sao ? đi chơi đêm khuya không về ghé khách sạn tình nhân à ? liệu 10 tháng sau anh ăn đầy tháng không Đức ?

----------


## ppgas

> Á ... , ko có tên em nhá ^^. Mà em vui hôm qua rồi , kekeke


Ahah thấy 2 đứa lúc nào cũng kè kè thì khỏi cần chúc cũng vui suốt cả ngày  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

